# Is there a limit to the number of participants in a pm?



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

i hate to be a bother to the busy, volunteer mods, particularly when it comes to dealing with trolls on ?my? grow journal.

So, i sincerely would like to know if there is a limit to the number of participants in a pm, so that perhaps i can moderate my own grow?

Thanks


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

Maybe i wasn’t clear enuff to warrant a response....lemme try this way:

If i use pm to do an invite only grow journal, is there a limit to the number of participants that can be invited?

Thanks support team...


----------



## sunni (May 16, 2019)

Oh you were clear
Your post is patronizing condescending
People don’t wanna answer you if you’re going to be like that 
You’re still going to play this game after I asked you to stop

You get 6 just ask the question normally next time


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

@sunni 
Hey sunni, I want to do journal/private PM but I want only girls in unique costumes to participate. How can this be done? It's very important. Oh yeah, can you suggest the particular girls that meet this criteria? Thanks


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Dear OP,
I just wanted to let you know about the fabulous ignore feature RIU has. It works quite well decluttering your browser of trolls.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> @sunni
> Hey sunni, I want to do journal/private PM but I want only girls in unique costumes to participate. How can this be done? It's very important. Oh yeah, can you suggest the particular girls that meet this criteria? Thanks


I think you need to give her some examples of the costumes. C'mon help a girl out!!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

@sunni It's been 5 min, do you have any names for me yet. Oh BTW, I'm a long time member in good standing, by all criteria I have more seniority than that other guy. This is very important,I'd appreciate prompt attention so hop to it.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I think you need to give her some examples of the costumes. C'mon help a girl out!!


Excellent point, my bad. I shall get on that


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

@sunni here is the first


Here are a few. BTW the Jon Deere tractor is very important


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> @sunni Here are some examples:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the right tractor?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2019)

i was thinkin more this...


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Is this the right tractor?


There is a tractor?


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> There is a tractor?


Yes! That's the important part of it. I'm waiting with 'baited' breath for confirmation on the model.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

Second
 

Again I can't strees the importance of the John Deere, and the emerald green dress


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Is this the right tractor?


Yes, but the red heels, nah, they clash. No go on red heels.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes, but the red heels, nah, they clash. No go on red heels.


work boots?


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes, but the red heels, nah, they clash. No go on red heels.


Right there, it's the ability to describe your needs in explicit detail that allows us to support you better, thank you.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> work boots?


Boots seems appropriate


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> work boots?


YES!! Wolverines Cheyenne like this:




.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> YES!! Wolverines Cheyenne like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would an emerald green shirt with blue jeans work with the right tractor?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Would an emerald green shirt with blue jeans work with the right tractor?


Very good, excellent. I can't undeerestand (see what I did there?)why @sunni is having so much difficulty


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2019)

@sunni I would like to set up a subforum PM list doodad thingie to explore and evangelize about tractor sex. 
1) Please modify the TOS to allow and protect the beautiful thing that is ag mech erotica.
2) Pls assist this sub-para-underforum to gain, y'know, traction.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 16, 2019)

What is a PM, exactly?


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> What is a PM, exactly?


It is the unit measure of PMS


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Very good, excellent. I can't undeerestand (see what I did there?)why @sunni is having so much difficulty


That was very endeereing of you. About sunni we know she has no other life than to be at our beck and caw  24/7 what a privilege to service us for free.


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That was very endeereing of you. About sunni we know she has no other life than to be at our beck and caw  24/7 what a privilege to service us for free.


Our Fergusons are too Massey for teh lightweight trolls.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> It is the unit measure of PMS


Shit more metric FML!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> @sunni I would like to set up a subforum PM list doodad thingie to explore and evangelize about tractor sex.
> 1) Please modify the TOS to allow and protect the beautiful thing that is ag mech erotica.
> 2) Pls assist this sub-para-underforum to gain, y'know, traction.


Oh no, the red hubs, they clash!


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh no, the red hubs, they clash!


In this relationship, I'm the hubby


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> What is a PM, exactly?


It's powdery mildew hence the tractor to plough that shit under!


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It's powdery mildew hence the tractor to plough that shit under!


They broke the mold, no?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> In this relationship, I'm the hubby


LMAO


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LMAO


Don't ... that ass will come in useful later what you not environmentally sensitive? We recycle


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

I'm hoping Sunni, in her never ending quest to serve us, might fit in one or two of these for me. I'm not as picky as @Singlemalt


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Second
> View attachment 4334321
> 
> Again I can't strees the importance of the John Deere, and the emerald green dress


If their stock goes to 2009 levels again . . . I'm ALL IN. I'm sure somebody got rich on that one. Fuckers.


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm hoping Sunni, in her never ending quest to serve us, might fit in one or two of these for me. I'm not as picky as @Singlemalt


He can disck my furrow


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> If their stock goes to 2009 levels again . . . I'm ALL IN. I'm sure somebody got rich on that one. Fuckers.


The security got too deere


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

M


curious2garden said:


> I'm hoping Sunni, in her never ending quest to serve us, might fit in one or two of these for me. I'm not as picky as @Singlemalt


Meh, this is my Journal/PM; @sunni will assist you afterwards


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> M
> 
> Meh, this is my Journal/PM; @sunni will assist you afterwards


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> M
> 
> Meh, this is my Journal/PM; @sunni will assist you afterwards


No sloppy seconds!


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> No sloppy seconds!


This thread will not be over easy, but we WILL keep the @sunni side up


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


Indeed


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Indeed
> View attachment 4334335


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Indeed
> View attachment 4334335


----------



## sunni (May 16, 2019)

Oh my my notifications lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2019)

sunni said:


> Oh my my notifications lol


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

sunni said:


> Oh my my notifications lol


Smooch! I cuz we love you


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

sunni said:


> Oh my my notifications lol


Have I mentioned RIU's wonderfully efficient ignore feature. You won't even see alerts from those you wish to ignore


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Smooch! I cuz we love you


Indeed


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

The price of success is hard work, dedication to the job at hand, and the determination that whether we win or lose, we have applied the best of ourselves to the task at hand. 
Vince Lombardi


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> The price of success is hard work, dedication to the job at hand, and the determination that whether we win or lose, we have applied the best of ourselves to the task at hand.
> Vince Lombardi








Time for lunch


----------



## Grandpapy (May 16, 2019)

too high, too late.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Time for lunch


Reminds me of the old joke -

Two dudes are just packing up their campsite one morning, when a huge grizzly bear suddenly charges at them from out of the bush. The first dude takes off running while the second slowly bends down to tie up his laces. The first dude screams, 'No time for that! We've got to outrun that bear!' The second dude calmly replies, "Nope, I just need to outrun you..."


----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2019)

I didn't know Support was such fun. Perhaps I'll hang here more often...


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> too high, too late.
> 
> View attachment 4334348


Still, imo, you won this thread!


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> too high, too late.
> 
> View attachment 4334348


One of those new green selfie models. Her carbon footprint is really small.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

C'mon @Singlemalt you gotta admit it's got the boots, the tractor unfortunately no green dress but hey 2 outta three


----------



## Grandpapy (May 16, 2019)

the clean up crew


----------



## Grandpapy (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Again I can't strees the importance of the John Deere, and the emerald green dress


F*ck, sorrry.
 
Little more detailed.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 16, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> F*ck, sorrry.
> View attachment 4334595
> Little more detailed.


NOT SORRY grrrrrr


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> C'mon @Singlemalt you gotta admit it's got the boots, the tractor unfortunately no green dress but hey 2 outta three


what are you referring to?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> F*ck, sorrry.
> View attachment 4334595
> Little more detailed.



Niiiiiiiice!


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> what are you referring to?


This one:
http://www.rollitup.org/t/is-there-a-limit-to-the-number-of-participants-in-a-pm.989613/page-3#post-14899538


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4334590 View attachment 4334591
> 
> the clean up crew
> 
> View attachment 4334593


So our generation bats clean up?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> This one:
> http://www.rollitup.org/t/is-there-a-limit-to-the-number-of-participants-in-a-pm.989613/page-3#post-14899538


I liked it when he posted it, and saved the pick, what else can I do? I'm not gonna pull a Buck and splooge on it


----------



## Grandpapy (May 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> This one:
> http://www.rollitup.org/t/is-there-a-limit-to-the-number-of-participants-in-a-pm.989613/page-3#post-14899538


Nice as it is, it lacks the elements of the dream. (pretty shitty green too!)


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I liked it when he posted it, and saved the pick, what else can I do? I'm not gonna pull a Buck and splooge on it


Hey I was just disambiguating, no splooging required!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Nice as it is, it lacks the elements of the dream.


Not to worry it's a whole nother dream 

edit: In fact I'd like to investigate her further; IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Not to worry it's a whole nother dream
> 
> edit: In fact I'd like to investigate her further; IYKWIMAITYD


I found you a bride. Shes kind of big and probably owns stock in skoal. 

But only if @sunni approves of the wedding


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> .........snip........
> So, i sincerely would like to know if there is a limit to the number of participants in a pm, so that perhaps i can moderate my own grow?
> 
> Thanks


6


----------



## Prawn Connery (May 17, 2019)

The bigger the cushion, the sweeter the pushin'

The looser the waistband, the deeper the quicksand

Or so I have read . . .


----------



## Prawn Connery (May 18, 2019)

Big bottom, big bottom
Talk about mud flaps, my girl's got 'em! 
Big bottom drive me out of my mind
How could I leave this behind?


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2019)

srh88 said:


> I found you a bride. Shes kind of big and probably owns stock in skoal.
> 
> But only if @sunni approves of the wedding
> View attachment 4334797


She can't approve without a tractor! Can she?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

sunni said:


> Oh you were clear
> Your post is patronizing condescending
> People don’t wanna answer you if you’re going to be like that
> You’re still going to play this game after I asked you to stop
> ...


Thanks for your help....very professional support...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

Nice pics fellers...


----------



## srh88 (May 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> She can't approve without a tractor! Can she?


She is the tractor


----------

